# IFRA Guidelines for Fragrance Oils



## Chonchko (Feb 23, 2014)

Hi all,

I'm a newbie when it comes to soap in general, and am looking to make and sell bars of M&P soaps.  However, one thing I keep bumping into is the mention of "IFRA Guidelines".  Some sites seem to harp on following these rules (WSP chief among them, as they list maximum fragrance loads for all of their scents), while other sites don't even seem to take their suggestions into account.

I guess my questions boil down to:  What are the IFRA guidelines, in relation to fragrance oils?  What is the punishment for getting caught not following them?  I tried navigating their site, and didn't really understand much of it, nor did I find any suggestions on maximum fragrance loads.

I get the whole idea they're trying to keep consumers safe, and I'm not looking to overload the soap with fragrance oils.  I'm just wondering if, say, I like a certain scent at 4%, but the IFRA guidelines say you can only use a maximum of 3%, what might happen if I went ahead and added in the extra percent.

Do any of you follow the guidelines?  Thank you all for your time!

Aaron


----------



## DeeAnna (Feb 23, 2014)

IRFA guidelines are not blanket guidelines. You have to look at the guidelines for each individual product. Reputable suppliers might not give the IRFA guidelines (although I prefer it when they do), but they often give recommended dosages that are less than or equal to the IRFA guidelines.

"...what might happen if I went ahead and added in the extra percent. ..."

The consequences of exceeding IRFA guidelines for a particular product? Perhaps none. Perhaps dermatitis, allergic sensitization, systemic reaction, etc. IRFA guidelines are based on science-based evidence and are intended to minimize the health risks for most people most of the time.

"...What is the punishment for getting caught not following them?... Do any of you follow the guidelines?..."

Why do you have such a strong need to receive someone's permission or encouragement in this matter?


----------



## Chonchko (Feb 24, 2014)

I don't need anyone's "permission" or "encouragement".  Like I said, I could not find much information on this online and was looking at getting as much knowledge as I could on the subject, from people who would know far more than I.

I was also curious as to whether these were "laws", or just "suggestions".  Why does it matter?  To use my example from the previous post, say I use 1% more than the recommended guidelines on a particular fragrance.  I wasn't sure the IFRA's reach; if they randomly tested items to ensure things fall between their recommended guidelines, and/or could file lawsuits against those that didn't comply.

That was the only reason I asked.  Now that I know the answer, I can take it from here, no further encouragement or permission needed.    Thank you very much for your reply!


----------



## judymoody (Feb 24, 2014)

The answer depends on where you live.  In the EU, for example, soap and B&B products must undergo extensive testing and that includes fragrance load and maximum percentages of specific aromachemicals.  If you're selling at a craft fair in the US, where regulations for soap are relatively lax, I doubt that the fragrance police will come after you.

That said, I observe my suppliers' recommendations for maximum use rates.  As fragrance oil formulas are proprietary, there is no easy way for the soapmaker to determine % of linalool or geraniol, for example.  It seems prudent to follow their guidelines - why take unnecessary risks that might compromise the user's health or safety?


----------



## The Efficacious Gentleman (Feb 24, 2014)

Chonchko said:


> I don't need anyone's "permission" or "encouragement".................


 
I think the question was asked as there is a suggested amount, but you seemed keen to not observe it.

From a supplier point of view, they'll not be keen on limiting people to using less than possible so that it smells nice and they sell more.  If the limit was too low, you'd think the FO wasn't as good as another one with a higher limit where the scent is stronger in the product.

If there is a limit, it is likely to be there for a reason but should still allow a decent scent in the product.  It might well be set to allow for a little overspill and mistakes, but at least is an indicator of where you should be aiming


----------



## shunt2011 (Feb 24, 2014)

I too do not exceedthe IRFA recommended usage on my FO's from the suppliers I use.  I'd rather be safe and know that my customers will also be safe.  Don't want to risk any adverse reactions.


----------



## Chonchko (Mar 1, 2014)

The Efficacious Gentleman said:


> I think the question was asked as there is a suggested amount, but you seemed keen to not observe it.



As stated earlier, I was only keen on finding out if said limits were "laws", or just suggested guidelines, and the question wouldn't have worked if used in the opposite direction ("Would I get in trouble for using 1% when the maximum use rate is 3%?").  So while it might seem like I'm excited to ignore rules and regulations and throw in enough fragrance oil in a bar of soap to kill a small child, I was just curious as to how others viewed the IFRA guidelines, and how "serious" I should take them.  That's all.

As for everyone that got back to me, thank you all very much!  I apologize for not getting back to this post earlier, but for some reason I wasn't notified of any follow-ups beyond DeeAnna's, so hence the lateness.  I definitely gained some valuable information, so I appreciate all the answers and feedback!


----------



## Pears (Apr 10, 2014)

I don't think that 3% is the IFRA maximum. It's probably just the maximum set by certain safety assessment companies, for their basic packages. They may have set a maximum of 3% to increase the likelihood that the components in a client's chosen fragrance oil don't exceed the IFRA guidelines. 

If you visit Wholesale Supplies Plus, you'll notice that each of their fragrance oils comes with IFRA Application Guidelines, under Documents. If you scroll down to the soap category, you'll see that the maximum usage level is often much higher than 3%. The same is true for their essential oils.

http://www.wholesalesuppliesplus.com/Fragrance-Oils/Wholesale-Soap-Fragrances-All.aspx

For example, their Jasmin fragrance oil has a maximum usage level of 15.3% in soaps. For others it is less, or more than that.

http://www.crafters-choice.com/PDFs/ProductDocs/IFRA588JasmineTypeFragranceOil.pdf

Pears


----------



## Pears (Apr 13, 2014)

I've also checked the EU regulations and there's no mention of a 3% maximum limit in cosmetics. It's almost certainly a limit imposed by a safety assessment company, for one of their off the shelf packages. Cosmeticsafetyassessment.com offer a package like that. It's a basic framework for you to work within, which makes it simple for them to approve and therefore offer at a low cost. If you want to stray from the framework then you'll need to ask them for a customized assessment, which will naturally cost more.


----------

